# Increase Win7 Max Desktop Icon Text Line Char Amount



## RoutedScripter (Jul 2, 2012)

This is annoying me since the start of Windows 7 i got almost 2 years ago.








Not sure why it took me this long to ask.

I will search the web throughout the day, this thread serves as a help for others as well as a faster way of getting an answer if somebody already knows this

I am commited to fixing this, i will not quit until im successful, as always.


Thread tags: (for search engines to find)
desktop icon windows 7 vista microsoft stupid settings config configuration
max char limit cut off line end rename text character name tiles


----------



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2012)

In your second picture you can see that there is not enough room in the boundry of the icon to add the final "r". In the first picture the "tor" is removed so that the ellipsis will fit to let you know the entire word is not displayed.

The only way to fix this would be to make the fonts on the icons smaller, or the icon boundry larger.

Why not just rename it "Admin" and be done with it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't put anything on my desktop anyways. However it would be annoying if I did.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep, you need to make the icon area larger or the text smaller.

Icons smaller:

Icons BIGGER:


You can do the text and icons, both, in the "Windows color and Appearance" > "Advanced Appearance Settings" :


Here is some info at Addictive Tips: "How To Resize Desktop Icon In Windows 7 or Vista"

I, myself, like the Mouse Wheel Method.



> To get started, make sure the desktop has the focus, just click anywhere on the desktop before starting this process. Press & hold Ctrl on the keyboard and scroll with the mouse wheel up or down to get the desired size.



Edit:^^^^^^^^
Hi, Sneekypeet!



sneekypeet said:


> Can't you just use CTRL and scroll the mouse wheel until the icon is large enough to present the whole word?


 Yes, he could , but I bet you he'll go into it really deep, 'cause there has to be a better way!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't you just use CTRL and scroll the mouse wheel until the icon is large enough to present the whole word?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jul 2, 2012)

Kreij said:


> In your second picture you can see that there is not enough room in the boundry of the icon to add the final "r". In the first picture the "tor" is removed so that the ellipsis will fit to let you know the entire word is not displayed.
> 
> The only way to fix this would be to make the fonts on the icons smaller, or the icon boundry larger.
> 
> Why not just rename it "Admin" and be done with it?



That's "shown on desktop" , it's not a usual shortcut, it cannot be renamed, i like these show on dekstop so i use them to get rid of the shortcut add-in icon.

And I totally didn't notice that "tor" omg ... my bad

Also i've set up icons via CNTRL+Mouse Wheel, they are Windows XP default , most of my win7 ui settings are to match XP navigations and feel as I am most used to, and to maximize productivity and multitasking.

The way to know the XP default is to look at the shortcut icon or any other and look it's small type indicator (the curved pointer) and when that small icon turns into a disinguishable size, not too small, but the second larger level, level 2 in this case, there are probably more than 5 levels and the actual icon size changes many times before the type indicator changes, but i didn't try to mess with this a lot since if you do this is MESSES UP ALL THE DESKTOP ICONS SORTED PLACEMENT (WARNING!) (i hate this and i know how annoying it is well worth the big warning)



sneekypeet said:


> Can't you just use CTRL and scroll the mouse wheel until the icon is large enough to present the whole word?



That's exactly what i have set up perfectly to match the XP feel i want and to fit as much icons in, it's not something i would like to sacrifice for, priority at play.


----------

